# 8' monroe salt spreader question



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

My son bought an old monroe 8 foot salt box. It was in nasty shape, so we completely re-built it. The only thing old in this box is the gearbox and electric clutch. When the spreader is half full it will engage the conveyor just fine, with a full box it needs someone to reach in and spin the spinner to start it. Will adding an inverted vee to this help with our problem???? Thanks.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

It sounds like the electric clutch going out. The reaching in and starting the spinner by hand part freaks me out, though....


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

The problem I have with it is the electric clutch is so rusted on the shaft of the gearbox that I am afraid I will not be able to get it off without destroying the shaft. That means I will have to replace the gearbox, shafts, sprocket, large sprockets and that whole thing will cost some major money. I was looking for a cheap fix and thought that the inverted vee might help take some weight off the conveyor. Starting the spinner running is nothing really, it doesnt take much and it starts right away. the real problem with that is it either takes 2 people or the driver starts it and hops in the truck and takes off right away. more of a PITA then anything.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

One of my guys reached in there last year with a hydraulic salter. The sprocket grabbed his shirt and pulled him in. If there had not been a person across the street watching this happen he would be dead. I am not kidding.

I take all the inverted V's out of the salters becauses it causes the salt to bridge and causes a lot of problems. I thought the vertical shaft could be changed without changing the gearbox.


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

This is the "old style" spreader and the gearbox has two shafts that are solid. vertical is one peice and so is the horizontal one. At least as I see it. Definitely no coupler in either shaft. The spinner hangs down and no chains or moving parts except the spinning wheel of the spinner. Ideally I wouldnt want to spin it, but i have done it numerous times , it starts slow and then takes off.


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

In case anybody wonders......... the inverted vee did the trick. Full spreader and it works every time.


----------

